
Forthcoming OpenSSL releases - okket
https://mta.openssl.org/pipermail/openssl-announce/2016-September/000076.html
======
Bino
I'm happy (odd response to security issues, but normal these days) to see
there are no critical issues this time.

Are there any leaked information?

